# Pates, Terrines & Galantines!



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohhh Pate’s, Terrines & Galantines… an interesting take on the culinary world. Quite the process of making food as well.. Dealing with Aspic Gelee gives things a wierd mouth feel for my preferance in certain cases and situations. We have been working on plate presentations where we cover the entire plate in Aspic and have it covering a design that we create..to show our artistic side. For my Final Banquet I will be creating a Duck Pate w/ a brandy/grand manier orange glaze, Scallop and Cucumber ceviche, Mini Crab Cakes, and a couple other dishes I need to come up with soon. Anyway, working in an establishment that made pates, terrines, galantines on a regular basis would be hard work until you established a routine and self confidence in creating such a style of cuisine…but isn’t that with pretty much anything??

does anyone else work with this kind of stuff...I'd love to hear about someone doing this regularly..cuz I am quite a novice.. 

Also, I did not make every single one of these...I made the veal/pork Pate en Crute with hard boiled egg in the center as well as the Asparagus, Feta cheese and Beet vegetable terrine. I also made the show plates on here as well posted via pictures. This was my class of all pates/terrines/galantines over two days of work.

enjoy!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

Your work is impressive,I make a lot simple terrines in the summer for rustic outdoor meals, for the first pic I use 1" cubes of belly pork, 1" cubes of stale baguette soak in heavy cream and either rough chopped duck or chicken livers, mix them together with plenty of seasoning, pack into a bacon lined loaf tin cook in a bain then leave overnight in the fridge with a weight on top.
The second pick is a cubed veal and ham gala pie with eggs in, the pastry is the trad hot water crust. The key is the stock I use pigs trotters clarified with beaten egg white, a good trotter stock will taste good and set to a firm consistency but easy to eat .


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that looks really good, the crust around the second one looks really good! So i am assuming that you make your own stock with the trotters? I love making good stocks for soups and such... That would be a flavor boost for sure.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I use pigs trotters to produce  stock and jelly, google Hot Water Crust pastry it holds and cuts very well, for classic en croute I use half butter half lard in mine it gives a rich crispy finish . I always use leaf gelatine for my aspics, when I use fish I always make the aspic out of light chicken stock.
Google Brawn recipes


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot!! Will do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't made one in some time.  But a very successful version was made simply by layering strips of chicken, diced onion, and pork, with salt, pepper, and powdered sage between each layer.  There was sufficient connecting tissue in the meat to create the required gelatin that held it all together.  it made a wonderful luncheon meat and sliced very easily.  The only problem I had with it was - DW didn't care for it.  She doesn't like sage.  I need to make something similar to that soon.  Any tried and true recipes will be considered thankfully.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some recipes for what I did.. Not on me this second, but I do have some and when I get the chance I can post it up here..


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2011)

Erik.f.Dowell said:


> I have some recipes for what I did.. Not on me this second, but I do have some and when I get the chance I can post it up here..



I was going to write to post the recipe in the appropriate forum and put the link here. I was even going to link to the appropriate forum.

But, looking at the various food forums where we usually post recipes, I can't figure out which one would be right. 

Meats | beef? 
Meats | Chicken & Turkey?
What's Cooking | Cooking for events?

Anyone have a good suggestion?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I haven't made one in some time.  But a very successful version was made simply by layering strips of chicken, diced onion, and pork, with salt, pepper, and powdered sage between each layer.  There was sufficient connecting tissue in the meat to create the required gelatin that held it all together.  it made a wonderful luncheon meat and sliced very easily.  The only problem I had with it was - DW didn't care for it.  She doesn't like sage.  I need to make something similar to that soon.  Any tried and true recipes will be considered thankfully.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I never thought of terrines that way. That's a great idea. I'm always on the lookout for luncheon meats that I can make, because the ones you can buy are full of weird chemicals.

Have you thought of using allspice or cloves as seasoning? Different and interesting. They are the classic seasonings for http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/rullep-lse-danish-spiced-meat-roll-69389.html#post955198


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 31, 2011)

good point, I never thought of it like that either, to make your own deli meat would be really cool and impressive to do


----------

